# Chauvet 1250 initial observations...



## dqderrick (Oct 15, 2008)

On Monday (10/13), I ordered the Chauvet 1250 from Amazon.com with overnight shipping (I get $3.95 overnight shipping with my Amazon Prime membership.) I got the 1250 and it came in 3 boxes! 1) Amazon box 2) Chauvet white outer box 3) Chauvet inner box with graphics. I currently have a LiteFX 700 watt fogger (about 8 yrs old) and wanted something with less recycle time and more fog creation in general. I'm trying to fill my backyard ground with fog using the Ghosts of Halloween fog chiller. I was very excited at the overall craftsmanship of the Chauvet 1250.

A month ago, I bought a $20 1-gallon jug of Fitco Fog Juice. The fog juice wasn't a bad deal with my 20% coupon and free shipping deal with a big purchase I made last month. Anyway... I filled the 1250 about 1/3 full and waited for it to heat up... I followed the instructions of priming the pump. Here were my initial observations:


Chauvet 1250 with $20 1-gallon jug of Fitco Fog Juice The initial heat up time seemed longer than I expected. 
The fog was very thin. (I could see through it) 
After priming, the 1250 allowed for about 2.5 sprays using full duration and lowest interval with the timer enabled. 
I was disappointed.

I got my LiteFX 700watt out and ran them side-by-side. The LiteFX sprayed out thick fog that I couldn't see through! What the heck!??!! The 1250 at $150 should be running circles around a $50 (or whatever 700watters cost today) fogger. I decided it could be the cheapo Fitco juice. I dumped it back into the container and got out my ancient 1-gallon container of LiteFX "Premium Professional Fog Juice". I don't think they sell this stuff anymore.

I filled the 1250 with the LiteFX fog juice and after an initial priming saw much improved fog density. I immediately put an order in for Froggys Low Laying fog juice. The LiteFX fog juice and 1250 combo now seemed comparable to my LiteFX 700watt machine. But that doesn't make sense. The 1250 should be blowing the old LiteFX 700 watt out of the water! This ebay auction states the 700watt lite f/x or fog f/x should output 2500 cu.ft./minute. Crap! The 1250 should output 10,000 if operating at spec!

Maybe I just need to break it in or use better fog fluid. I'm tempted to have another one overnight to me for testing but that seems overkill. Thanks for letting me rant.

*Anyone share this obervation that the 1250 doesn't seem to be outputting anywhere near 10,000 cuft/min?*


----------

